# Woof! What's that I can smell?



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

It's a hypo! Not me doing the sniffing, but one of the wonderfully trained dogs from Cancer and Bio-detection Dogs UK!!!

It's the Great South Run on October 24th 2010, and this year I am hoping to raise money to help this relatively small charity train more of these wonderful animals. Last year I managed to raise over ?750 for JDRF and the previous year I raised around ?300 for Diabetes UK, so I thought this year I would run for one of the charities who do a great job, but don't have the clout of the big charities.

It would be fantastic if you could spare any amount, no matter how small (or large!) to help the charity achieve its 'Sniff for Life' goal of training 50 dogs in the next three years. Obviously, many of us here know about hypos and their dangers, particularly to young children and those with poor hypo-awareness, but the charity is also training dogs to detect the signs of cancer and Addisons disease crisis (a problem with adrenalin response). The more dogs they train, the more they are able to understand the science of just what it is that the dogs can pick up on.

My Just Giving page is here: http://www.justgiving.com/sniff-for-life . I know there are many calls on people for charitable donations, and that times are tough, but as I always say - if you would buy me a pint, then please consider donating the cost of that pint as it will definitely help me get round the course on race day!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 25, 2010)

There are a lot of unsung heros in the shape of dogs who have saved their owners lives by smelling things like hypos. My friend had a dog who always let her know when she was going to have a seizure in time for her lay on the floor. Sadly the dog is no more happily she has much better control of the seizures these days.

We haven't seen Einstein for a while, but he has a hearing dog.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Northener
All the very best with your run and raising money for this great charity.  Thanks very much for the link as this makes it a very easy way to sponsor you


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

AJLang said:


> Hi Northener
> All the very best with your run and raising money for this great charity.  Thanks very much for the link as this makes it a very easy way to sponsor you



Thanks so much AJ, that's got me off to a fantastic start!


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 25, 2010)

Done and done


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Done and done



Excellent! Thanks Becky!


----------



## Lewy (Sep 25, 2010)

Great stuff Northerner, I'll be sure to donate next weekend (after payday ). Funny to hear about this again as I was only looking at this article/video the other day on the BBC site:  Life-saving dog alerts girl to diabetes crash.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

Lewy said:


> Great stuff Northerner, I'll be sure to donate next weekend (after payday ). Funny to hear about this again as I was only looking at this article/video the other day on the BBC site:  Life-saving dog alerts girl to diabetes crash.



Yes, that's where I first heard about them Lewy  Thanks for the pledge!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 25, 2010)

Done, sorry its not much but I have already spent most of my student loan ...


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 25, 2010)

Payday I will be adding my donation, and I've shall be nagging a daughter as well

I have 2 unoffiical hypo warning dogs, so know how much difference they can actually make..

Both hubby and I being T1's having the reasurance that the dogs will let us know if we don't respond to hypo, or wake us up to warn is a relief indeed...

Muggins had forgot to turn her pump down this morning before taking the dogs out, If it hadn't been for Jones doing his nudging then sit in front then nudge etc again, I actually wouldn't have realised I wasn't feeling cold but starting to hypo.. 3.4mmol/l


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Done, sorry its not much but I have already spent most of my student loan ...



It ALL helps Caz, thank you! 



Ellie Jones said:


> Payday I will be adding my donation, and I've shall be nagging a daughter as well
> 
> I have 2 unoffiical hypo warning dogs, so know how much difference they can actually make..
> 
> ...



Thank you Ellie! I think it's a wonderful idea. Many of our members have reported similar experiences with their animals, so it's clear there is 'something' they pick up on - the charity are investigating what this 'something' may be so perhaps in the future they'll be able to make an 'artificial' dog nose for us to carry! Won't be as cuddly as the real thing though!


----------



## twinnie (Sep 25, 2010)

hi alan will sponsers  as soon a hubby come in he knows all the passwords lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

twinnie said:


> hi alan will sponsers  as soon a hubby come in he knows all the passwords lol



Thanks Vicki!


----------



## katie (Sep 25, 2010)

I shall sponsor you as soon as I get a job and get paid 

I will also sponsor Sam, as long as it's ok to sponsor her late.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

katie said:


> I shall sponsor you as soon as I get a job and get paid
> 
> I will also sponsor Sam, as long as it's ok to sponsor her late.



Thanks Katie, that will be a great donation to get, because it will mean you have a job! Hope you find something soon


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 25, 2010)

Done. I don't normally sponser people, because there are so many and can upset some if you miss them. So Alan, you are my first not only because its a worthy course, but you deserve the support for all the good things you do for our forum and also outside.

Best wishes
John.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

ukjohn said:


> Done. I don't normally sponser people, because there are so many and can upset some if you miss them. So Alan, you are my first not only because its a worthy caurse, but you deserve the support for all the good things you do for our forum and also outside.
> 
> Best wishes
> John.



Thanks John, I really appreciate it - and your kind words as well, means a lot to me


----------



## shiv (Sep 25, 2010)

Done! I've been tight but moving here and not getting a full month's pay this month has given my bank account a bit of an assault.

Hope it goes well!

Just to warn everyone...I plan to do some fundraising next year to mark 20 years of being type 1, so prepare to spare your pennies please!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> Done! I've been tight but moving here and not getting a full month's pay this month has given my bank account a bit of an assault.
> 
> Hope it goes well!
> 
> Just to warn everyone...I plan to do some fundraising next year to mark 20 years of being type 1, so prepare to spare your pennies please!



Brilliant! Thanks Shiv!  I'll start putting my pennies in the big jar now!


----------



## shiv (Sep 25, 2010)

Also I've sent an email to the parent's list, can't guarantee any donations but that's a good few hundred more people who know about it!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

shiv said:


> Also I've sent an email to the parent's list, can't guarantee any donations but that's a good few hundred more people who know about it!



Thanks Shiv, much appreciated!


----------



## am64 (Sep 26, 2010)

when i get my first months salary (not till nov tho ) i'll slip you a few bob too ...like john i too have a rule not to do this sort of thingy but this is a worthy cause and without all your encouragement i wouldnt be doing this job at all x thanks x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

am64 said:


> when i get my first months salary (not till nov tho ) i'll slip you a few bob too ...like john i too have a rule not to do this sort of thingy but this is a worthy cause and without all your encouragement i wouldnt be doing this job at all x thanks x



Thank you kindly, my dear


----------



## Fee (Sep 26, 2010)

Well it's worked Shiv, I don't post on here often, but this has made me look and donate!  Best of luck Northerner, I will be keeping an eye out for your progress!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

Fee said:


> Well it's worked Shiv, I don't post on here often, but this has made me look and donate!  Best of luck Northerner, I will be keeping an eye out for your progress!



Thank you Fee! Much appreciated!  

Don't be a stranger here, we love to hear how things are going with you and our parents section has become a little quiet lately - let your friends know we are still here for them!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

There's a great newsletter available from the charity called 'The Sniff', viewable online here (you can download the pdf if you want to read offline or print it out):

http://www.flipbookserver.com/scripts/showbook.aspx?ID=10003057_392871



I should be making an appearance on the charity website's News section before too long, plus I've got an idea for a little competition too with prizes for the first ten out of the hat who sponsor me from the forum or CWD family - details to follow!


----------



## Saffysmummy (Sep 26, 2010)

Might see you there, I'm running for JDRF, Good luck,

Sue x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

Saffysmummy said:


> Might see you there, I'm running for JDRF, Good luck,
> 
> Sue x



Will you be wearing a pingu vest? You'll have to let me know your race number when you get it! How's the training going?


----------



## bev (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck Northey.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

bev said:


> Good luck Northey.Bev



Thank you Bev - and Alex!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good luck Alan. After my recent run I do know how hard it will be. Well done you!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Good luck Alan. After my recent run I do know how hard it will be. Well done you!



Thank you Lucy, much appreciated!  I'm sure it will be you doing it one day, in the not too distant future!


----------



## Saffysmummy (Sep 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Will you be wearing a pingu vest? You'll have to let me know your race number when you get it! How's the training going?



I will be wearing pingu!!

 Training going ok, I ran 5.5 miles today in an hour so hoping to finish in less than 2 hours but not too worried if I dont, as long as I finish I'll be happy!
I've raised ?400 so far so really chuffed with that, just hope they find a cure soon!! Think I'll do a coffee moorning next time, lot less energetic

Hope you're training going well, I'll let you know my number when it comes although I'm sure 'll be miles behind you!!

Suex


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well done to you too Sue. Good luck with the sponsorship too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2010)

Great charity Alan. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2010)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great charity Alan. Hope it goes well.



Thanks Mike, much appreciated


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 28, 2010)

Need to push this posting up to the top. I'm sure that there are many more here that would like to support and sponser Alan in this worthy cause.

John


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's another push!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

Hurrah! I'm featured on the charity's News page now, managed to get a plug in for the forum and my poetry blog!  

http://www.medicaldetectiondogs.org.uk/medicalassistancedogs/news.html

Dig deep folks, fifty Fidos to fund!  Thanks to all who have donated so far, we're already up to ?220!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 28, 2010)

Well done Northener for featuring on the charity's News page.  Here's to getting those woofs woofs funded


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

AJLang said:


> Well done Northener for featuring on the charity's News page.  Here's to getting those woofs woofs funded



I promised them a poem - better get my thinking cap on!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep at it Alan - such a good cause!


----------



## KayC (Sep 30, 2010)

Done now.  Not much, as I haven't worked for a while !  
Great choice of charity, I wish all the best for you.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

KayC said:


> Done now.  Not much, as I haven't worked for a while !
> Great choice of charity, I wish all the best for you.



Thank you Kay, that's wonderful!  All this support is really motivating me to get my tired old legs around Portsmouth!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I promised them a poem - better get my thinking cap on!



Here's the poem 

Something Doesn't Smell Right!

What’s that Towser? Please leave me be!
Stop licking my hand, and pawing my knee!
I’ve already fed you, so it’s surely not that – 
If I give you more biscuits you’ll only get fat!

We’ve been to the park and played with your ball,
You chased a black cat till it jumped up a wall!
Your legs must be tired, why don’t you just rest?
Go lie in your basket, and don’t be a pest!

Go bother a neighbour and leave me alone!
Go sniff your bottom, or bury your bone!
I’m getting quite tetchy, I think you can tell – 
Is there something wrong? Is it something you smell?

My goodness, dear Towser! It seems you are right!
Oh thank you my friend for detecting my plight!
My blood sugar’s low, and you knew straight away!
In future I’ll know what you’re trying to say!

More sponsors needed please!  http://www.justgiving.com/sniff-for-life


----------



## AJLang (Oct 2, 2010)

Excellent poem well done Northener


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

AJLang said:


> Excellent poem well done Northener



Thank you!


----------



## bev (Oct 2, 2010)

Brilliant as ever Northey - you should ask the charity if they would like to use it.Bev


----------



## cazscot (Oct 2, 2010)

Brilliant, as normal Alan


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

bev said:


> Brilliant as ever Northey - you should ask the charity if they would like to use it.Bev



Thanks Bev and Carol! I've sent them a copy


----------



## karinagal (Oct 2, 2010)

Excellent poem and definitely worth a donation - job done!!

Karina


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

karinagal said:


> Excellent poem and definitely worth a donation - job done!!
> 
> Karina



Brilliant! Thank you Karina, really appreciated!


----------

